# 998 issue



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Well my 998 says transducer not connected... Weather i turn it on in or out of the water. The ducer cable has no cuts or knicks. Anything to try before i ship this unit back? All the plugs are fine.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Transducers do go bad. If you have friend with similar Humminbird. Try installing your control head on his boat.

I had an old 797 C that was giving me fits. Called CS at humminird and they sent me a free transducer. Fixed my problem when new ducer got here.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I bought a brand new unit that had a bad transducer. They sent me a new replacement one as well.


----------



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

I have an 898 on my pontoon. If your ever up at CJ Brown I would let you hook up your head unit on my boat to check it, if that would help you out. Just PM me if your interested. Matt


----------

